# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Φοινικας lay stand για τον παπαγαλο μας

## oasis

Μια εξαιρετικη κατασκευη της Dina B.  φιλης απο παλια φορουμ. Μας δινει οδηγιες για να φτιαξουμε ενα play stand για τον παπαγαλο μας. Μας δινει διαστεσεις και οτι αλλη πληροφορια χρειαζομαστε. Δυστυχως προς το παρον δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες αλλα θα της ανεβασει συντομα ο καλος μου φιλος jk21.


For those of you with smaller birds I would suggest making it a bit smaller and buyingsmaller PVC pipe for the branches of the tree itself....I'm sure you all know that, so onwith the good stuff.Well, the base could be a little larger, especially if your birds are going to sit on thepalm fronds. It has always caught all of my birdies droppings, even when they are sittingon the boing. BUT, Gazoo tends to always go to the lower perch, do his business and thenresume playing and Baby only goes on the tallest perch, and the base catches all theirdroppings...so far.If I ever make one just like it, I think I will make a base that is just as wide as thefronds. That is IF my TAG ever steps foot on it, since he likes to be at the highest pointpossible...which would be the fronds.Here's the measurements:The pole or trunk of the tree is a 3 1/2 x 3 1/2 piece of wood that is 68 inches tall fromthe base.The base inside is 32 x31 and the outside is 32 1/2 x 33 1/2The palms are about 9 inches tall by 39 inches wide with very funky cut out to fit thebase, interlock together and cut out in the shape of palms on the bottom.There are 6 perches and 2 of mine are 1 1/2 x 15 inches long (this includes the PVC endcaps) and 4 are 1 inch x 15 inches longI wrapped mine, but you can do whatever you wish with them...I personally find PVC tooslippery for my fids to be comfortable perching and climbing on.

----------


## jk21



----------


## oasis

Εδω φαινεται η κατασκευη http://greekyorkshirecanaries.blogsp...-for-your.html

----------

